# Only fight world champ Sam Soliman wants is Geale-Golovkin winner



## Grantlee (May 2, 2014)

Only fight world champ Sam Soliman wants is Geale-Golovkin winner

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport/boxing-mma/only-fight-world-champ-sam-soliman-wants-is-gealegolovkin-winner/story-fnii0bqi-1226990888086


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Your link didn't work for me? Hopefully this one does work >>>

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...990888086?nk=c6e251f32c5f727b685efc8da6d9c33f

From the article >>>

``I'm getting offers from everywhere,'' Soliman said.

``I've had offers to fight Andy Lee in Ireland, Anthony Mundine in Australia - I've had interest from Matthew Macklin and Martin Murray in the UK.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...egolovkin-winner/story-fndkzthy-1226990888086


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Unification fight! Hope Sam gets himself a big payday, its long overdue after all his hard graft over the years.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

67_special said:


> Unification fight! Hope Sam gets himself a big payday, its long overdue after all his hard graft over the years.


Spot on, Sam deserves his shot.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

67_special said:


> Unification fight! Hope Sam gets himself a big payday, its long overdue after all his hard graft over the years.


Absolutely :good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I would like to see him beat Mundine first.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I would like to see him beat Mundine first.


You'd watch that shite ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I would like to see him beat Mundine first.


Same.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> You'd watch that shite ?


 Probably not but maybe on a whim. Would like to see Sam pay him back for his boxing prostitute insults......Yes I would watch it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Probably not but maybe on a whim. Would like to see Sam pay him back for his boxing prostitute insults......Yes I would watch it.


PPV ? Lol


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't fault Sam if he holds true to his promise .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

He's at the end of his career of course only the big fights/ pay days will do....... The blokes had 10 losses so he's not worried about his record.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I can't fault Sam if he holds true to his promise .


:deal


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> He's at the end of his career of course only the big fights/ pay days will do....... The blokes had 10 losses so he's not worried about his record.


I don't want to see Mundine beat him for a 5th time and win a genuine title at the tail end if his career, Wouldn't be right after he ran down three divisions .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I don't want to see Mundine beat him for a 5th time and win a genuine title at the tail end if his career, Wouldn't be right after he ran down three divisions .


 Neither do I but it would sell well in Oz with the antics in the media and in 2014 at middleweight Mundine has little to no chance of beating Sam. Money for jam for Sam.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If Sam's serious and theirs no reason to think he isn't if Golovkin wins he's expressed interest in unifying the MW titles.

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-focused-on-unifying-titles-middleweight--80002

But hopefully we have an all Aussie title unification between Daniel and Sam.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fantastic honour For Sam & Geale to unify the title down under , but I can't see it happening unless Gernady fights down there , I still think GGG stops a game Geale late .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Oska

Sounds like Sam is very keen for a unification fight against the winner of GGG and Geale. Imagine how good a home unification fight between Soliman and Geale held here in Oz would be.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

@Spider

Would be fantastic wouldn't it!!!!!! Lets wait and see!! Sams knocked back a few decent offers so obviously unification is on his (and everyone's agenda).

Personally I would love to see him fight Cotto...but Im being biased cause Cotto is one of my fav fighters!

Off topic...but one of my fight bucket list items is to see Cotto fight live. Seen Pac vs Hatton at Vegas and RRJ vs Calzaghe at Madison Square. Still a few more to go


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately Soliman v Geale in Australia wouldn't sell out Campbelltown catholic club..... and that's not me being negative.

Soliman needs Golovkin to win and win big against Geale to get his pay day.

I'm not a hater :lol: it's reality in this country


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> @Spider
> 
> Would be fantastic wouldn't it!!!!!! Lets wait and see!! Sams knocked back a few decent offers so obviously unification is on his (and everyone's agenda).
> 
> ...


You have been fortunate to have seen some great fights, and don't forget Soliman vs Sturm. I'd be surprised if that's not your favourite.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> You have been fortunate to have seen some great fights, and don't forget Soliman vs Sturm. I'd be surprised if that's not your favourite.


Your on the $$$.....100% by far..will never forget it!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sam has a fight in the U.S. inked for the end of Sept. Not at liberty to say who at the minute. @Oska where are you watching the fight on Sunday, mate?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sam has a fight in the U.S. inked for the end of Sept. Not at liberty to say who at the minute. @Oska where are you watching the fight on Sunday, mate?


No idea yet mate...you? Would love somewhere down my way but not sure where yet.

Im back on it by the way


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sam has a fight in the U.S. inked for the end of Sept. Not at liberty to say who at the minute. @Oska where are you watching the fight on Sunday, mate?


I won't pursue the identity of opponent issue as you are obviously not in a position to comment. But is the fight inked in, or pencilled in?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sam has a fight in the U.S. inked for the end of Sept. Not at liberty to say who at the minute. @Oska where are you watching the fight on Sunday, mate?


Release or stfu


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> I won't pursue the identity of opponent issue as you are obviously not in a position to comment. But is the fight inked in, or pencilled in?


Read that back to yourself and you'll realise you're a knob


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Read that back to yourself and you'll realise you're a knob


If you can't handle booze stop drinking atsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> If you can't handle booze stop drinking atsch


Never heard you tell dingle that great advice:smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

My mail is that Soliman is going to defend against a past it former name whilst telling everyone that he wants to unify. He has no intention of fighting Golovkin.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> My mail is that Soliman is going to defend against a past it former name whilst telling everyone that he wants to unify. He has no intention of fighting Golovkin.


Gorilla Soliman does what he's told, he'll fight whoever throws him a chocolate monte........ Boxing prostitite is his name


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I won't pursue the identity of opponent issue as you are obviously not in a position to comment. But is the fight inked in, or pencilled in?


I'll p.m. it to you, mate, as well as Sox, it's the first leg of a three fight deal that may end in a bigger fish than Sunday's winner. Oska can tell you who first fight up is. After Sunday, let's not try and take any thunder away from the great stoush we are all looking forward to then. And I'm told, as of today, it's contracts signed for Sept. 25.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He obvious can't have the winner of Sunday's fight until a couple of months in to next year, and he hasn't received the tickets and itinerary from the promoter so perhaps @Oska and myself will be watching Sunday's fight with Sammy.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

HaHaha dingles back.

There's no 3 fight deal u idiot, at this stage it's one fight at a time....... Your mate has the title, he'll get bashed ala Mundine 2 and he's done, he won't get 2 more fights after that numbnuts.

If you PM socks n shorts that Gorilla has a Cotto fight planned you are a disgrace


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll p.m. it to you, mate, as well as Sox, *it's the first leg of a three fight deal that may* end in a bigger fish than Sunday's winner. Oska can tell you who first fight up is. After Sunday, let's not try and take any thunder away from the great stoush we are all looking forward to then. And I'm told, as of today, it's contracts signed for Sept. 25.


So basically Dales your boy is going to use Choc Mundines old trick. Fight no names whilst promising their fans that there will be a miracle at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll p.m. it to you, mate, as well as Sox, it's the first leg of a three fight deal that may end in a bigger fish than Sunday's winner. Oska can tell you who first fight up is. After Sunday, let's not try and take any thunder away from the great stoush we are all looking forward to then. And I'm told, as of today, it's contracts signed for Sept. 25.


:good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So basically Dales your boy is going to use Choc Mundines old trick. Fight no names whilst promising their fans that there will be a miracle at the end of the rainbow.


Let's hope Sam lives up to his BOAST of fighting the best and don't end up fighting a string of Aussie / African bums for his quarter of the middleweight championship .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Let's hope Sam lives up to his BOAST of fighting the best and don't end up fighting a string of Aussie / African bums for his quarter of the middleweight championship .


 Sam is 40 years old he can fight whoever he wants. All boxers say they want to fight the best(and they may believe it)but the reality is at his age with his style I doubt he will get Cotto or Quillin. Maybe GGG but even with a belt and it being a unification bout he can't command big $$$$. Hope Im wrong but Mundine 4 will happen IMO.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sam is 40 years old he can fight whoever he wants. All boxers say they want to fight the best(and they may believe it)but the reality is at his age with his style I doubt he will get Cotto or Quillin. Maybe GGG but even with a belt and it being a unification bout he can't command big $$$$. Hope Im wrong but Mundine 4 will happen IMO.


Well if it is Mandy 4 he's full of shit and shouldn't have bragged out .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Never heard you tell dingle that great advice:smile


 Touche. But to be honest I enjoy Dale's drunken posts and apologies for what he posts the next day.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well if it is Mandy 4 he's full of shit and shouldn't have bragged out .


 How long have you followed the Aussie scene? A fair while now I hope Sam sticks to his word and doesn't give him a shot but Geale did it after Grange O.S.B said it would be a cold day in hell before he would fight Mundine. Green tried to do it Mundine insignificant next fight Siaca to smoke Mundine out of his hole. Boxers contradict themselves all the time and if it's a good pay day who could blame him though I hope Im wrong and he doesn't give the mouth a shot.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> How long have you followed the Aussie scene? A fair while now I hope Sam sticks to his word and doesn't give him a shot but Geale did it after Grange O.S.B said it would be a cold day in hell before he would fight Mundine. Green tried to do it Mundine insignificant next fight Siaca to smoke Mundine out of his hole. Boxers contradict themselves all the time and if it's a good pay day who could blame him though I hope Im wrong and he doesn't give the mouth a shot.


True in other words he's milking it down under as i suggested he would prior to him winning the trinket . Mundine FFS ? what a joke .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> True in other words he's milking it down under as i suggested he would prior to him winning the trinket . Mundine FFS ? what a joke .


The bogan backslappers on here will defend it while they bashed Mundine for doing the same.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> True in other words he's milking it down under as i suggested he would prior to him winning the trinket . Mundine FFS ? what a joke .


 Mate that's just my opinion on what others have done in the past. As I said I hope Im wrong and Sam goes after the big boys and doesn't give Mundine a shot. Duco are offering Mundine $1,000,000 to fight Horn.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...7fa090b9609f9d4c35f83419#.U7rwv0sobsQ.twitter

Sam Mundine would sell especially with their history. I wouldn't begrudge Sam what IMO would be a easy voluntary for big dollars then move on to unification,legacy building fights. He is 40.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

My problem ain't Sam earning the cash he deserves it my gripe is an undeserving Mundine getting a genuine world title shot. Stinks mate and it's one of the reasons the sport is losing it appeal , to tell the truth i don't watch half of what i used to watch .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> My problem ain't Sam earning the cash he deserves it my gripe is an undeserving Mundine getting a genuine world title shot. Stinks mate and it's one of the reasons the sport is losing it appeal , to tell the truth i don't watch half of what i used to watch .


When you think back through the decades boxing is certainly not what it used to be.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> True in other words he's milking it down under as i suggested he would prior to him winning the trinket . Mundine FFS ? what a joke .


Not true, don't be so bitteer, he's not fighting in Austrailia, he's not fighting an Australian, nor an African, you fucking hard to like Scottish cunt, he's fighting a yank, in the yank's h0ome town, did you not read my last post? Do you just come in here to cause shit? I've had my fill of you, have put up with your shit for years and am now having a gut full. He is fighting a former world champion, who is very dangerous, in his home town. What more do you want, fuckhead? Best his manager could come up with for a short notice fill in fight for a world title defense.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> My problem ain't Sam earning the cash he deserves it my gripe is an undeserving Mundine getting a genuine world title shot. Stinks mate and it's one of the reasons the sport is losing it appeal , to tell the truth i don't watch half of what i used to watch .


Your fucking problem is you're a bitter old cunt and you should fuck off as you add nothing. I went from liking you, you fucking parasite, to despising you, even avoiding the forum so as not to read your posts.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

```
CODE][quote="DBerry, post: 1391909"]Not true, don't be so bitteer, he's not fighting in Austrailia, he's not fighting an Australian, nor an African, you fucking hard to like Scottish cunt, he's fighting a yank, in the yank's h0ome town, did you not read my last post? Do you just come in here to cause shit? I've had my fill of you, have put up with your shit for years and am now having a gut full. He is fighting a former world champion, who is very dangerous, in his home town. What more do you want, fuckhead? Best his manager could come up with for a short notice fill in fight for a world title defense.[/QUOTE]

:lol:
```


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> ```
> CODE]
> 
> :lol:[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Your fucking problem is you're a bitter old cunt and you should fuck off as you add nothing. I went from liking you, you fucking parasite, to despising you, even avoiding the forum so as not to read your posts.


 Its a boxing forum where people debate boxing , boxers, their fights and who their fighting and to tell the truth i couldn't give flying fuck if you like me or not . Who the fuck are you anyway ? Stiff was talking about Sam Soliman fighting Mundine for what a 5th time ? How's that keeping his boast of only fighting the winner of Geale & GGG ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Its a boxing forum where people debate boxing , boxers, their fights and who their fighting and to tell the truth i couldn't give flying fuck if you like me or not . Who the fuck are you anyway ? Stiff was talking about Sam Soliman fighting Mundine for what a 5th time ? How's that keeping his boast of only fighting the winner of Geale & GGG ?


You're living alone after fifty, yeah, any wonder, you bitter old fuctard!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Laugh all you want, you repugnant cunt, I hate your posts, all you're laughing at now is me despising your bitter arse.


Make sure you sober up for the Geale fight Dale and stop trying to play the hard case .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Josey Wales, fuck off, you're tripe! No one here values you.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're living alone after fifty, yeah, any wonder, you bitter old fuctard!


Lol I've lived with my beautiful wife and children for the last 27 years I ain't bitter but must admit I can be a fucktard from time to time , can't we all ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Josey Wales, fuck off, you're tripe! No one here values you.


Listen up Dale close the laptop get some water down you and go to sleep , you will thank me in the morning .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets wait and see who Gorilla Soliman signs to fight then either Josey or Dales can apologise to the other for being incorrect. Lets see how "dangerous" this former world champ is that Dales mentions. I'm very sceptical myself.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Lets wait and see who Gorilla Soliman signs to fight then either Josey or Dales can apologise to the other for being incorrect. Lets see how "dangerous" this former world champ is that Dales mentions. I'm very sceptical myself.


Yes there's deffo a cliche forming here .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a disgraceful amount of unsolicited abuse that Dales dished out to my mate Josey.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That was a disgraceful amount of unsolicited abuse that Dales dished out to my mate Josey.


He don't like me does he ,,,,:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> He don't like me does he ,,,,:rofl :rofl :rofl


Lets wait and see who this *"dangerous"* opponent is that he mentions. I'm almost 100% certain you will have the last laugh on this topic Josey.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep we will have to wait and see mate as we ain't in the loop lol .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Mate it isn't about having the last laugh Francis or people apologising to you it's about the best wanting to fight the best i was pissed off with Calzaghe for years for fighting guys like Evans Ashire and as a fan of the sport the thought of Mundine getting a back door undeserved chance of beating up Soliman again makes me puke ,we need blokes like Soliman to honour their words and boasts and actually fight the best , if he does then fair enough i will be the first to congratulate him like I was when he won the title but if he don't i will be there to have my say regardless of Dales pissed up rants .


Fuck knows what happened there sausage fingers I guess .


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Solimans a warrior. Always respected that champ


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Calm down boys.....relax....off the topic....my multi bet is looking awesome 
Just need the collingwood match to come under 185.5 points and Geale to win  and it's $$$$$$


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Good luck with that Oscar but no one is having a pop it's just Sammy giving Mundine an undeserved shot would suck balls , I could understand it from a financial point but I'm hoping to see Soliman in with the winner of tomorrow mornings bout and I'm hoping it will be an all Australian unification . Not long now .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Good luck with that Oscar but no one is having a pop it's just Sammy giving Mundine an undeserved shot would suck balls , I could understand it from a financial point but I'm hoping to see Soliman in with the winner of tomorrow mornings bout and I'm hoping it will be an all Australian unification . Not long now .


I agree mate....mundine deserves sweet FA in my opinion.
Confident you won't see that fight!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Solimans a warrior. Always respected that champ


Soliman has always been prepared to fight anyone at any time, and at almost any weight as well.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Well that was a full blown personal attack on my good mate Josey, what happened there?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/07/golovkin-geale-winner-could-face-soliman-next/

IBF middleweight champion Sam Soliman (44-11, 18 KOs) will be watching tonight's fight between WBA middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin (29-0, 26 KOs) and Daniel Geale (30-2, 16 KO's) with great interest because he's hoping to get the winner of the fight to face him later this year in a unification match.

Soliman has had easier title-milking fights offered to him against Andy Lee, Matthew Macklin and Martin Murray, but he wants to face the best in the winner of the Golovkin vs. Geale fight.

"I've had offers to fight Andy Lee in Ireland&#8230;I've had interest from Matthew Macklin and Martin Murray in the UK. I've been offered plenty of easy fights but I'm 40 now and I only want the really big fights at the end of my career," Soliman said. "The biggest fight for me is to unify the world titles against Geale-Golovkin winner."

If Geale beats Golovkin tonight, it sets up a huge fight between Geale and Soliman for this year in an all Australian match-up.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Thats a week old


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Thats a week old


It was posted on-line 26th July. Today is the 27th.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That was a disgraceful amount of unsolicited abuse that Dales dished out to my mate Josey.


 Yep but you won't get @Spider piping up about it calling Dale a racist like he does kel because Josey isn't part of the clique. Though Im sure Josey will just laugh it off.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Oska said:


> I agree mate....mundine deserves sweet FA in my opinion.
> Confident you won't see that fight!!


 Hope so mate though at 40 and with the crap Mundine has flung at Sam in the past I wouldn't begrudge Sam to beat the shit out of him for a good pay day.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Not true, don't be so bitteer, he's not fighting in Austrailia, he's not fighting an Australian, nor an African, you fucking hard to like Scottish cunt, he's fighting a yank, in the yank's h0ome town, did you not read my last post? Do you just come in here to cause shit? I've had my fill of you, have put up with your shit for years and am now having a gut full. He is fighting a former world champion, who is very dangerous, in his home town. What more do you want, fuckhead? Best his manager could come up with for a short notice fill in fight for a world title defense.


The only problem I have with what you've written Dale, is that you called Josey Scottish - he's Welsh.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> The only problem I have with what you've written Dale, is that you called Josey Scottish - he's Welsh.


Sorry, you're right, the old sheep fucker has become very bitter with age, and I lost my bottle with it. Fucking pack of whinging cunts at home, I come here to get away from it!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry, you're right, the old sheep fucker has become very bitter with age, and I lost my bottle with it. Fucking pack of whinging cunts at home, I come here to get away from it!


:lol: No worries mate, FWIW I agree with most of what you said - people are very quick to denigrate the very idea Sam might try to look for big money fights at this stage of his career when we've seen the likes of Calzaghe and Mundine do it multiple times on the trot.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

It was being called a Scottish that dropped me .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: No worries mate, FWIW I agree with most of what you said - people are very quick to denigrate the very idea Sam might try to look for big money fights at this stage of his career when we've seen the likes of Calzaghe and Mundine do it multiple times on the trot.


Yea and i gave both Calzaghe and Mundine shit for it as well .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea and i gave both Calzaghe and Mundine shit for it as well .


Yeah well if/when Soliman tries to make a career out of it like Mundine and Calzaghe did then he might be due some shit but until then I reckon he's due the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah well if/when Soliman tries to make a career out of it like Mundine and Calzaghe did then he might be due some shit but until then I reckon he's due the benefit of the doubt.


I think you will find Calzaghe unified the three titles v Lacy and the remaining two v Kessler before he took the money of a fight v a shot Roy Jones and a live dog in Hopkins . I suggested earlier in the thread i could understand if Soliman had a fight or two for the cash it's you just choose to ignore that .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I think you will find Calzaghe unified the three titles v Lacy and the remaining two v Kessler before he took the money of a fight v a shot Roy Jones and a live dog in Hopkins . I suggested earlier in the thread i could understand if Soliman had a fight or two for the cash it's you just choose to ignore that .


I'm well aware of what Calzaghe did, he was one of my favourite fighters (BTW it was 2 titles vs Lacy and 3 vs Kessler) but seeing as Soliman has yet to make the first defence of his world title while Calzaghe sat on his WBO one for 9 years before trying to unify, I believe Soliman is due the benefit of the doubt here. Yes you've said you don't begrudge Sam having a fight or 2 for the cash but you also keep saying you hope he doesn't hold his quarter of the world titles hostage in Australia fighting Aussies and Africans.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

See:



Josey Wales said:


> Let's hope Sam lives up to his BOAST of fighting the best and don't end up fighting a string of Aussie / African bums for his quarter of the middleweight championship .





Josey Wales said:


> Well if it is Mandy 4 he's full of shit and shouldn't have bragged out .





Josey Wales said:


> True in other words he's milking it down under as i suggested he would prior to him winning the trinket . Mundine FFS ? what a joke .





Josey Wales said:


> My problem ain't Sam earning the cash he deserves it my gripe is an undeserving Mundine getting a genuine world title shot. Stinks mate and it's one of the reasons the sport is losing it appeal , to tell the truth i don't watch half of what i used to watch .


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry, you're right, the old sheep fucker has become very bitter with age, and I lost my bottle with it. Fucking pack of whinging cunts at home, I come here to get away from it!


Not being funny but I'm abut over being all internet hard man when you disagree with someone get over yourself


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

IBF , WBO & IBO ( because it counts these days apparently ) v Lacy and WBC & WBA v Kessler , and yes Sammy is the bloke getting punched in the face for a living & he has earn't the right to do whatever he pleases but my worry is he will get a liking for it ( time will tell ) personally as a fan i would like to see Soliman fight Geale as Geale IMO ( and it's only just that MY OPINION ) is wayyyy more deserving of the shot and the PPV revenue a fight between Sam and him would return than a fight with a faded Anthony Mundine does .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Not being funny but I'm abut over being all internet hard man when you disagree with someone get over yourself


Water off a ducks back mate , how's pops in law ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> IBF , WBO & IBO ( because it counts these days apparently ) v Lacy and WBC & WBA v Kessler , and yes Sammy is the bloke getting punched in the face for a living & he has earn't the right to do whatever he pleases but my worry is he will get a liking for it ( time will tell ) personally as a fan i would like to see Soliman fight Geale as Geale IMO ( and it's only just that MY OPINION ) is wayyyy more deserving of the shot and the PPV revenue a fight between Sam and him would return than a fight with a faded Anthony Mundine does .


Someone (can't remember if it was Lacy or Calzaghe) didn't pay the IBO sanction fees so that title wasn't in the fight. Even the poster shows only the IBF and WBO titles.

Calzaghe fought Lacy for the IBF, WBO and Ring titles.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Water off a ducks back mate , how's pops in law ?


He's good mate I'm in Bali with him now.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sam is in for a hard. Night if this ever happens. If choc finished him like that in their 2nd fight, ggg will take his head off


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Crusher said:


> He's good mate I'm in Bali with him now.


Great to hear mate enjoy your holiday ( beats Pontypool & Cardiff for that matter everyday of the week )

Tuffy it was Calzaghe who won the IBO as Lacy was the holder of both the IBF & IBO ( Joe held the WBO so all three got unified when Calzaghe beat Lacy and then Mr Austin informed me Joe didn't pay their fees so he dropped it or was stripped if i recall correctly , I think the IBF was the next to be gone prior to the Kessler fight because Joe fought Sakio instead of the then unheard of Robert Stigelize , in all Calzaghe unified all the 168lber trinkets inc as you rightly point out the Ring title


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Great to hear mate enjoy your holiday ( beats Pontypool & Cardiff for that matter everyday of the week )
> 
> Tuffy it was Calzaghe who won the IBO as Lacy was the holder of both the IBF & IBO ( Joe held the WBO so all three got unified when Calzaghe beat Lacy and then Mr Austin informed me Joe didn't pay their fees so he dropped it or was stripped if i recall correctly , I think the IBF was the next to be gone prior to the Kessler fight because Joe fought Sakio instead of the then unheard of Robert Stigelize , in all Calzaghe unified all the 168lber trinkets inc as you rightly point out the Ring title


 Yeah Joe did what Hopkins did when he beat Tarver and Pascal and didn't pay the IBO fee. That's why he only won the RING belt when he beat Hopkins. I think he lost the IBF title fighting Manfredo jr instead of the mando(trying to get American exposure and get a fight with Jermaine Taylor).

http://metro.co.uk/2006/11/19/calzaghe-to-lose-his-belt-362691/


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Not being funny but I'm abut over being all internet hard man when you disagree with someone get over yourself


:happy


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Not being funny but I'm abut over being all internet hard man when you disagree with someone get over yourself


Good on you, what about cunts that are willing to say shit they wouldn't say in front of people? What do you have to say about that? What about your hard brother calling me out to fight on BoxRec? What about you abusing me on another site again? Hard man!
I'm in Melbourne, South-Eastern Suburbs, can be found @Tate Boxing. I'm there all day, every day, any of you smart arses want to come and have chat IRL, I'm here all day long.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Good on you, what about cunts that are willing to say shit they wouldn't say in front of people? What do you have to say about that? What about your hard brother calling me out to fight on BoxRec? What about you abusing me on another site again? Hard man!
> I'm in Melbourne, South-Eastern Suburbs, can be found @Tate Boxing. I'm there all day, every day, any of you smart arses want to come and have chat IRL, I'm here all day long.


You know where I am. I'd have no problem saying it to your face. I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love Crusher.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I ain't ever said anything about ANYBODY throughout my life that i.wouldn't have said to their face but this is getting rather silly IMO , 

Oska is their any truth to Murrays claims on that twitter thing that his team has offered Sammy strong money to fight your man ? 

Francis I'm sure Sox will honour his avo bet he's proven in the past he will ( same as myself when he made me wear an Avro of his choice for a month a few years back) 
I feel as bad for poor Sox as i do for Geale ( and that's saying something after reading the crapola being spoken of the bloke over at the other site )


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I ain't ever said anything about ANYBODY throughout my life that i.wouldn't have said to their face but this is getting rather silly IMO ,
> 
> Oska is their any truth to Murrays claims on that twitter thing that his team has offered Sammy strong money to fight your man ?
> 
> ...


As far as Im aware mate...every man and their dog has offered to fight Sam...including MM. There should be an announcement shortly with regards to Sammy


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Golovkin will be ready to fight again shortly after his latest training run........ Come on Sam take the fight


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> As far as Im aware mate...every man and their dog has offered to fight Sam...including MM. There should be an announcement shortly with regards to Sammy


Having that IBF title to bargain with has sure opened the window of opportunity up for Sam.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Golovkin will be ready to fight again shortly after his latest training run........ Come on Sam take the fight


He simply won't take the fight.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> He simply won't take the fight.


He won't take the fight cause maybe he has another fight booked?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> He won't take the fight cause maybe he has another fight booked?


So I'm right he won't take the big fight with the king of the middleweight division in the States.:yep


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So I'm right he won't take the big fight with the king of the middleweight division in the States.:yep


To tell the truth Francis Soliman would be wise to avoid GGG until his planned retirement fight ( if he's still in possession of his title) , the way GGG smashed up Mackin & Geale the fucker hits like a truck by the looks if it , Soliman should fight this up coming fight , Geale and IF Geale beats him then move onto to Choc IF choc would be interested seeing as there would be no title involved . Like I said before either , Geale , Barker , Soliman , Murray etc can capture a version of the title but attempting unification v GGG should be the last resort if you intend to keep said title , GGG answered a few questions for me Sunday morning he's here to stay for sure .

Edit , Thinking about it to the best we can hope for probably is a "three ghost" fight program ,

Jermain Taylor's ghost

Anthony Mundines ghost

And 
GGG the ghost with a hammer in his hand .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The good old 3 fight plan line. The boganbackslappers always fall for it hook line and sinker.:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The good old 3 fight plan line. The boganbackslappers always fall for it hook line and sinker.:lol:


Like you said Francis Mundine worked the oracle well but without the potential Uber scrap at the end he's gotta be sick now , IMO the 168lbs Mundine was a decent world level fighter earlier on but found his niche and ways to riches and took it to the detriment of any legacy he may have had , what's your opinion on the 168 lbs Mundine who fought Kessler Francis ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Unless Soliman or Geale have a belt Mundine is not interested in them, especially Sam as he has beaten him up 3 times before........ If Soliman is not going to fight GGG why not say that before the Geale v GGG fight??? Don't get your name in the paper about fighting the winner and then going another direction.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> He won't take the fight cause maybe he has another fight booked?


:deal


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Jermaine Taylor :-(


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kel said:


> Jermaine Taylor :-(


Hows your punting going ??


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Any if you blokes been following the Billy Joe Saunders / Eubank Jr bad blood brewing ? This has the potential to be massive even @ the early stage of their careers but I think Warren will brick out of it .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Any if you blokes been following the Billy Joe Saunders / Eubank Jr bad blood brewing ? This has the potential to be massive even @ the early stage of their careers but I think Warren will brick out of it .


"We're the same age, we've had more or less the same number of fights. But I hold all these belts and he holds a bottle of water in his hands when he leaves the ring. :bbb


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I think Soliman should fight guys that GGG has knocked out in 3 rounds or less, go the distance with them and win by split decision each time.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Unless Soliman or Geale have a belt Mundine is not interested in them, especially Sam as he has beaten him up 3 times before........ If Soliman is not going to fight GGG why not say that before the Geale v GGG fight??? Don't get your name in the paper about fighting the winner and then going another direction.


 You answered your own question he got his name in the paper and people talking. Loeffler and K2 have responded and said they're interested so people will watch Sam's next fight thinking he's a future GGG opponent. But their schedules will never allow the fight to happen I bet Sam will say Im ready when GGG has another fight lined up. Just a guess on my part don't think Sam will want any part of GGG anytime soon will want a few money fights first.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*SAM SOLIMAN PLANS SHOCK FOR FIGHT FANS*

SAM Soliman will announce this week the details of a major fight in America which will see him defend his IBF middleweight title against an opponent whose name will shock many in the fight game.

Soliman says the purse will be even bigger than an offer to defend his title in a unification fight with Gennady Golovkin following Golovkin's crushing win over Daniel Geale in New York on Sunday.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...005637432?nk=417427f481feb00c4f13557702e3386a


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Quoted:

_Soliman says he is knocking back lucrative offers to defend his title so he can focus instead on fighting the winner of the Daniel Geale-Gennady Golovkin _

So if it's not GGG he is a liar and a fraud


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Miguel Cotto is my mail


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kel said:


> Miguel Cotto is my mail


Sack your postman mate


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Sack your postman mate


Playing it beautifully :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Playing it beautifully :lol:


You're like that annoying little kid that suxks up to the older kids in the playground.

Mate no one gives a fuxck who gorilla fights unless it's Golovkin...... and that goes for Cotto, Canelo and even ODLH fuckstick


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> You're like that annoying little kid that suxks up to the older kids in the playground.
> 
> Mate no one gives a fuxck who gorilla fights unless it's Golovkin...... and that goes for Cotto, Canelo and even ODLH fuckstick


You are the one asking him :lol:

PS. You are the bore at the pub who sits in the corner on his own getting shit faced and then makes an arse of himself on the internet when he gets home.



Kel said:


> Sorry mate I'll be up the pub getting shitfaced and will be in no form to touch a computer





Kel said:


> Wata u lookn at carrnt


 :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: ZING!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Grantlee. Change your thread title to '''The only fight world champ Sam Soliman wants is Geale-Golovkin winner.......in 2015.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2014/...utm_campaign=soliman-wants-golovkin-next-year



> Soliman wants Golovkin next year
> 
> By Jeff Sorby | Published July 28, 2014 | 14 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate *no one* gives a fuxck who gorilla fights unless it's Golovkin......


You need to stop speaking on everyones behalf.

Your opinion isn't the only one that counts.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> You need to stop speaking on everyones behalf.
> 
> Your opinion isn't the only one that counts.


Commiseration pal, but don't get all shirty with me.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Commiseration pal, but don't get all shirty with me.


Who's shirty?

You make sweeping statements which have no substance.

How do you know *no one* gives a fuck about who Soliman fights?

I for one do, so that already blows your idiotic statement away.

I reckon Dberry, Oska, Spider, and plenty others do too.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Who's shirty?
> 
> You make sweeping statements which have no substance.
> 
> ...


Sorry backslappers dont count


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sorry backslappers dont count


Of course not, that's all you ever have when you get cornered.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Of course not, that's all you ever have when you get cornered.


Cornered with what? Your assumption that 3 or 4 others agree with what you say, isn't that exactly what you have excused me of?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Cornered with what?


Cornered with an idiotic sweeping statement claiming *no one* gives a fuck about who Soliman fights.


> Your assumption that 3 or 4 others agree with what you say, isn't that exactly what you have excused me of?


My assumption is pretty solid. All 3 guys like Soliman, 2 of them know him very well.

So no, it's nothing like what I accused you of, because you have absolutely no idea what *everyone* is thinking.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

He'll be facing Cotto at the end of the year.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sorry backslappers dont count


LMAO classic.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> He'll be facing Cotto at the end of the year.


 If true that's massive. Thought for sure that Canelo would move up 5lb and fight Cotto. Mexico v Puerto Rico big $$$ fight. Massive coup and I would assume a massive payday for Sam if true.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He is fighting Sept. 25, and it isn't Cotto.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jeez Dale you killed off my excitement pretty fast mate.:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Jeez Dale you killed off my excitement pretty fast mate.:lol:


:lol: Sorry mate, the fight isn't listed on BoxRec yet but he is fighting on the 25th in L.A., so I'm lead to believe, and that won't be against Cotto, that would be a great fight though, but I think we'll see Cotto and Canelo going at it for Cotto's next fight. I'm lead to believe that Mayweather is busy for his next two fights and should Sam win in September he will be fighting again as the semi for that fight. Mundine isn't in the picture what-so-ever.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Jeez Dale you killed off my excitement pretty fast mate.:lol:


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: Sorry mate, the fight isn't listed on BoxRec yet but he is fighting on the 25th in L.A., so I'm lead to believe, and that won't be against Cotto, that would be a great fight though, but I think we'll see Cotto and Canelo going at it for Cotto's next fight. I'm lead to believe that Mayweather is busy for his next two fights and should Sam win in September he will be fighting again as the semi for that fight. Mundine isn't in the picture what-so-ever.


Cheers for keeping us updated, and as @Sox said, some of us are interested.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sorry backslappers dont count


You have hurt my feelings .... ill wear my new attire from here on in


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Like you said Francis Mundine worked the oracle well but without the potential Uber scrap at the end he's gotta be sick now , IMO the 168lbs Mundine was a decent world level fighter earlier on but found his niche and ways to riches and took it to the detriment of any legacy he may have had , what's your opinion on the 168 lbs Mundine who fought Kessler Francis ?


Agree with you Mundine was clearly at his best at 168 earlier in his career. At that weight he also seemed to have decent power. Also agree with you that at 168 he was a solid top 5-10 super middle with good skills. In this era fighters like him Grinning Greeny Soliman Geales etc etc can win belts when there is 4 available in each weight class. None of these fighters are A-level though and certainly wouldn't trouble elite class fighters.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> You have hurt my feelings .... ill wear my new attire from here on in


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

GLK has a lot to answer for writing articles that are clearly a lie.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> GLK has a lot to answer for writing articles that are clearly a lie.


 Not really he probably was told that by Sam/Sam's team every boxer does that. The only article he has written that pissed me off was after Green beat Cameron and comparing the grinning one to the fucking ANZACS.atsch They don't have epithany's and catchweights in the trenches FFS.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IBF middleweight champion Sam Soliman (44-11, 18 KOs) is targeting WBA middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin (30-0, 27 KOs) for a fight * next year *in the first part of the year.

Soliman recently won the IBF title off of Felix Sturm last May in beating him by a 12 round unanimous decision in Germany.

Instead of milking his IBF title the weakest of opponents like we see with many of the world champions nowadays, Soliman says he wants to face Golovkin in a unification match.

Read more at http://www.eastsideboxing.com/#tj5Wa8TtTLIWKoyh.99


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> GLK has a lot to answer for writing articles that are clearly a lie.


What did Grant say mate ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah just reading back over this thread I was WRONG about Sammy and Dale was right ripping me a new one I'm a tosser when I've had a drink , I won't be posting anymore lads but it's been a pleasure debating with you all , good luck to Sammy in his first defence .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

We are all dicks mate when we drink  I like your posts Josey so keep posting knackers!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Oska said:


> We are all dicks mate when we drink  I like your posts Josey so keep posting knackers!


Yea i know mate but me saying Sam is full if shit was the last straw I've been getting pissed up a tad too much but the truth is Oska I've been a fan of sammys since he fought Winky Wright and was made up he capped a solid career winning a world title the fellas a model pro and deserves every good thing coming his way .i will just pop in from time to time mate , all the best lads .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea i know mate but me saying Sam is full if shit was the last straw I've been getting pissed up a tad too much but the truth is Oska I've been a fan of sammys since he fought Winky Wright and was made up he capped a solid career winning a world title the fellas a model pro and deserves every good thing coming his way .i will just pop in from time to time mate , all the best lads .


 Not so fast JW Sam said the only fight he wanted was the Geale-Golovkin winner and it sounds like he could of had it in November if he wanted it.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/8/7...rtin-murray-possible-for-golovkin-in-november

Now he's got a Sept fight it looks like Murray might fight be happening.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Not so fast JW Sam said the only fight he wanted was the Geale-Golovkin winner and it sounds like he could of had it in November if he wanted it.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/8/7...rtin-murray-possible-for-golovkin-in-november
> 
> Now he's got a Sept fight it looks like Murray might fight be happening.


Fight is signed for October 5 for considerably more than GGG was paying, and all roads do lead to Golovkin.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fight is signed for October 5 for considerably more than GGG was paying, and all roads do lead to Golovkin.


Who is the October 5th opponent?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sam the king. Might take a trip to see that one.


----------

